# Cayan Tower Advise Needed



## Jasperdehoog (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some advise..

I can get a furnished room at the Cayan tower in the Marina for 7500EAD/month.

What are you thinking?

Thnx!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Small , overpriced , odd layout, unusable balcony. But you get to say you live in the twisted building.


----------



## Jasperdehoog (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you think I can find a better room in a good building in Dubai Marina for this price?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Room shares in the Marina start out at 4K.

Frankly, spending 7500K is pissing money away. It's just a flat share regardless of the building you live in.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

7500 is ridiculous for a room. Keep looking.

Try the Dutch in Dubai group on Facebook. There are some Dutch apartments out there


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Jasperdehoog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advise..
> 
> ...


What do people have against discovery gardens? I find their apartments, studios actually far much bigger than most marina apartments


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Probably sewage smell, accessibility to pubs and fewer/no people from his region?


----------



## Jasperdehoog (Aug 12, 2015)

Besides the price, what do you guys thinking about the Cayan tower and location etc?

It's important for my to live in a well maintained building. Rooms in the Marina are starting from 4000AED, but that are not the best buildings...


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Probably sewage smell, accessibility to pubs and fewer/no people from his region?


lol. Not even going to respond to that. Hey OP get a room


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Jasperdehoog said:


> Besides the price, what do you guys thinking about the Cayan tower and location etc?
> 
> It's important for my to live in a well maintained building. Rooms in the Marina are starting from 4000AED, but that are not the best buildings...


It seems like you already decided to move there and you want us to tell you what to expect. So, here are some things I have heard about:

- there have been some leakage issues in the past (not sure if all are resolved)
- noise from construction around (but maybe that's all done now, haven't been in the area for about 6 months)
- I've heard there is no guest parking (but you can ask your guests just to park in the sand out front)
- I'm not sure if there is a shop(s) downstairs to do your daily groceries

What puzzles me is that you are willing to spend 7500 AED per month on a room (just to put that into perspective, if you had stayed in Holland, you would NEVER have spent almost 2k EUROS on a room, so why do it here?)

I know life is more expensive in Dubai, but the difference doesn't have to be huge if you manage your expenses properly. There are sooo many cheaper alternatives out there that are also very good. You can get a pretty good room for about 5000 AED a month close to the Cayan Tower and you'll be able to save those 2500 AED...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two big arguments against Disco Gardens:

1. Traffic is awful coming in/out during peak hours. I drive past it twice daily and the traffic, especially evening traffic, is insane. It's also a reason for why I never go to Ibn Battutu. 

2. No amenities that come with the apartments. No pools or gyms. 

There's also a third argument:

3. District cooling. Add the cost of DC to your rent and you can usually find a better apartment in a better location. 

I don't know what it's like now but for a long time companies were housing staff in Disco Gardens, cramming 4-5-6 people to a bedroom. I don't want to live next to that. 



T'challa_Udaku said:


> lol. Not even going to respond to that. Hey OP get a room


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

To the OP,

7,500 a month for a room? 
That's 90k a year. At this budget, you can surely rent a 1 bedroom or studio apartment in the marina. There are many good buildings to choose from in the area. Or across in JLT. 

Why don't you think of getting your own personal space with this sort of budget.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

We looked there last year and although it was really nice we just decided against it also as mentioned the balcony was too small and the windows had that metal grill over them. I also found it was too far to walk to the Metro station.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Froglet said:


> It seems like you already decided to move there and you want us to tell you what to expect. So, here are some things I have heard about:
> 
> - there have been some leakage issues in the past (not sure if all are resolved)
> - noise from construction around (but maybe that's all done now, haven't been in the area for about 6 months)
> ...


Construction is still ongoing next to Cayan, new construction happening across from it with apparently 3 new towers being built, no guest parking and difficult to find nearby parking, congested traffic access with construction and Marriott.
Convenience shops located in other buildings nearby or walk round construction to Spinneys in Marina Walk.
Definitely look round at other options which will be just as good.


----------

